# Hold thumbs please all



## Viper_SA (19/2/17)

I just mixed up a batch of 30ml Gitanes Homage at 12mg and 50/50. Pulled out the trusty old Nautilus mini and will try and be stinkie clear by Friday. Been almost 1.5 years since my relapse, and 4 months of full time smoking almost. I feel like shyte, my chest hurts, I cough a lot, can't climb stairs and had a colon cancer scare. It's time to vape again.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 3 | Winner 6


----------



## craigb (19/2/17)

Viper_SA said:


> I just mixed up a batch of 30ml Gitanes Homage at 12mg and 50/50. Pulled out the trusty old Nautilus mini and will try and be stinkie clear by Friday. Been almost 1.5 years since my relapse, and 4 months of full time smoking almost. I feel like shyte, my chest hurts, I cough a lot, can't climb stairs and had a colon cancer scare. It's time to vape again.



We're all there for you dude.

Sterkte.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (19/2/17)

Sterkte @Viper_SA ...we all behind you 100%

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Akash (19/2/17)

Good luck man @Viper_SA you can do it!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz (19/2/17)

Good luck @Viper_SA 

Be strong 

You can do this

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## craigb (19/2/17)

@Viper_SA just keep all of what you said in mind if temptation comes up. Its just not worth it to go back to the stinkies.

Keep track of your time tobacco free and post it in the milestone thread. Or here.

Lets start with 1 day, 1 week, 2 weeks, 1 month.

If you relapse, its OK. We just start counting from the beginning again.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA (19/2/17)

Starting tomorrow, no smoking inside the house or garage. By wednesday, no stinkie before or after work. Hopefully stinkie free for my date this weekend 
Also stated doing push-ups last night. Need to get in shape, she's a fitness gal and my tube won't impress her much, lol.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## craigb (19/2/17)

Hopefully stinkie free for my date this weekend 

FTFY

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (19/2/17)

FTFY?


----------



## craigb (19/2/17)

Fixed that for you

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Petrus (19/2/17)

@Viper_SA, we will support you all the way.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## andro (19/2/17)

good luck , be strong

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lingogrey (19/2/17)

Sterkte @Viper_SA

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (19/2/17)

@Viper_SA be strong brother... Ive found a good way to help motivate one is buy a piece of real expensive gear then you will feel to bad to revert back to those stinkies

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Petrus (19/2/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> @Viper_SA be strong brother... Ive found a good way to help motivate one is buy a piece of real expensive gear then you will feel to bad to revert back to those stinkies


Something like.........

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (19/2/17)

Petrus said:


> Something like.........
> View attachment 85482



Exactly my thoughts 
The pinicle of vaping

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (19/2/17)

Guys, if 5 Reos didn't make me feel too guilty to smoke again, nothing would.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (19/2/17)

Viper_SA said:


> Guys, if 5 Reos didn't make me feel too guilty to smoke again, nothing would.



But maybe lucky number 6 will  or is it lucky number 7 

So 2 more Reos and your aiii for away

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (19/2/17)

Holding thumbs for you @Viper_SA 

Sounds like a great juice - and the Nautilus Mini is a gem

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michaelsa (20/2/17)

@Viper_SA 
You have this, mate! 

Wishing you clean lungs, juicy coils and a hot date

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Viper_SA (20/2/17)

Having my 7th stinky of the day now. Coming from a two pack a day habit again. I'm pretty proud.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (20/2/17)

Viper_SA said:


> Having my 7th stinky of the day now. Coming from a two pack a day habit again. I'm pretty proud.


Just remember u are the master of tobacco vapes...we need u...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (20/2/17)

@incredible_hullk 
That is a huge compliment. Thank you bro.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Max (20/2/17)

@Viper_SA - On 11/9/2016 - I bombed smoking after 44 years - Vaping & everything about it occupied my minds time - but - my taste buds woke up - and between you and @KZOR - I have been making both your recipes. 

The point of this message to you is - you have an extraordinary pallet and the ability to reduce your taste into words so that we can taste what you say.....just commenting further on what @incredible_hullk said above. 

What will you do when your pallet gains Flavour - only you can decide Viper.........

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR (20/2/17)

Viper_SA said:


> It's time to vape again.


You need a descent juice m8. 
Maybe you should watch why i stopped smoking and find some encouragement there.
All the best m8 because smoking holds zero advantages and i know vaping is the answer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## craigb (22/2/17)

Hey @Viper_SA ... hows things going? Sticking to the plan?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (22/2/17)

Not exactly......


----------



## Clouds4Days (22/2/17)

Viper_SA said:


> Not exactly......



Why bud?...? 
Come on bud we all know you can do it... Push brother, we rooting for you .


----------



## Raindance (22/2/17)

Viper_SA said:


> Not exactly......


Plan, implement, monitor, adjust. Never abandon!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA (22/2/17)

Think I have a mid-life crisis, lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Feliks Karp (22/2/17)

If you are having a mid-life crisis you need to get some ink done, buy a snap back, a mech tube and a killer RDA and walk around shopping malls, not smoke stinks like a 12 yr old behind the bike shed at school. Come on man do it properly.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Raindance (22/2/17)

Feliks Karp said:


> If you are having a mid-life crisis you need to get some ink done, buy a snap back, a mech tube and a killer RDA and walk around shopping malls, not smoke stinks like a 12 yr old behind the bike shed at school. Come on man do it properly.


Hi @Feliks Karp , Thanks for the guide on having a mid life crisis, I've been contemplating getting me one of those. Now, what on earth is a "snap back"?

Regards

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Feliks Karp (22/2/17)

Raindance said:


> Hi @Feliks Karp , Thanks for the guide on having a mid life crisis, I've been contemplating getting me one of those. Now, what on earth is a "snap back"?
> 
> Regards




In case you are asking seriously, it's a girl that makes everyone's head snap backwards as she walks past or maybe it's another term for a baseball cap, either one is good to me x)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raindance (22/2/17)

Feliks Karp said:


> In case you are asking seriously, it's a girl that makes everyone's head snap backwards as she walks past or maybe it's another term for a baseball cap, either one is good to me x)


Embarrassed to admit that was a serious question thinly disguised in comedy. Well, so much for having one of those then. Damn, and I already ordered the ink...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Feliks Karp (22/2/17)

Raindance said:


> Embarrassed to admit that was a serious question thinly disguised in comedy. Well, so much for having one of those then. Damn, and I already ordered the ink...




It's baseball cap I made up the other term but I'm copy writing now so don't ever use it again without paying me in juice and or wire. For maximum mid-life crisis you need one like this with relevant to young people who live on twitter and snap-chat phrases:

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raindance (22/2/17)

Feliks Karp said:


> It's baseball cap I made up the other term but I'm copy writing now so don't ever use it again without paying me in juice and or wire. For maximum mid-life crisis you need one like this with relevant to young people who live on twitter and snap-chat phrases:
> 
> View attachment 85861


You are making feel that the thirty year olds calling me "OOM" are correct in doing so. I have not a clue what that cap is saying...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Viper_SA (22/2/17)

Feliks Karp said:


> If you are having a mid-life crisis you need to get some ink done, buy a snap back, a mech tube and a killer RDA and walk around shopping malls, not smoke stinks like a 12 yr old behind the bike shed at school. Come on man do it properly.



@Feliks Karp 
You are now the official 'Donate towards Viper's new tattoo' foundation. I take cash or cheques

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raindance (22/2/17)

Viper_SA said:


> @Feliks Karp
> You are now the official 'Donate towards Viper's new tattoo' foundation. I take cash or cheques


Hi @Viper_SA , I have ink incoming. You can take it over from me. For you... special price... LOL


----------



## Feliks Karp (22/2/17)

See I am already helping you on your way to having a decent mid life crisis. Lit just means something is turnt,turnt is another hip young word for elation or exhilaration, one may be turnt or something else may be described as being turnt, like Jessie's house party is turnt up!. AF means "as ****". Together they mean, "humanity will continue to make up stupid slang words that we will all laugh at in ten years time just before having our mid-life crisis and trying to learn the new ones."

But forget all that, next time some one calls you oom just blow a huge cloud and simply point at your snapback, informing them that you are woke and subsequently LIT AF, or say "tsek".

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos (22/2/17)

Viper_SA said:


> @Feliks Karp
> You are now the official 'Donate towards Viper's new tattoo' foundation. I take cash or cheques


I'll pay for my name across your chest

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Feliks Karp (22/2/17)

Guys all @Viper_SA tattoo donations to go through me, I will post my western union details soon, I promise that none of the money will be embezzled and used for anything else. You can trust me I am an oil businessman and this is risk free entirely.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Christos (22/2/17)

Feliks Karp said:


> Guys all @Viper_SA tattoo donations to go through me, I will post my western union details soon, I promise that none of the money will be embezzled and used for anything else. You can trust me I am an oil businessman and this is risk free entirely.


If you had said you were a prince from Nigeria that wood have been dodgey AF.
Send banking details

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raindance (22/2/17)

Feliks Karp said:


> See I am already helping you on your way to having a decent mid life crisis. Lit just means something is turnt,turnt is another hip young word for elation or exhilaration, one may be turnt or something else may be described as being turnt, like Jessie's house party is turnt up!. AF means "as ****". Together they mean, "humanity will continue to make up stupid slang words that we will all laugh at in ten years time just before having our mid-life crisis and trying to learn the new ones."
> 
> But forget all that, next time some one calls you oom just blow a huge cloud and simply point at your snapback, informing them that you are woke and subsequently LIT AF, or say "tsek".





Christos said:


> I'll pay for my name across your chest



I have run out of words...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Caramia (22/2/17)

Now I am whole lot more literate, thanx @Feliks Karp. 
No donating though, as I shall probably need some ink myself soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M5000 (23/2/17)

I got very tangled in this conversation but the solution has to be snap back girl.

If the step back to Nautilus with the current coil batches doesn't work too well, Kayfun V4 clone is a solid MTL option and works great at higher power compared to the commercials. I have a couple disassembled, if you want to give it a shot PM me and I'll try to put one together for you.


----------

